# Splak's Shrimp Rack Journal =D



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

So after some decision making, I have decided to make my dream come true and set up a shrimp rack. I am more in it for the enjoyment rather than the profit.

I will update as I progress, I hope to end up with 8-12 10gallon shrimp tanks.

Equipment:

1x Edsal 5 tier stand, rated for 4000lbs, 24Wx48Lx72H
5x 24Wx48L 5/8" plywood to replace the particle board shelves the stand came with
1x Alita AL-40 Air Pump - Yeah... total overkill for 12 tanks, but hey... go big or go home right? (P.S. Pump can run up to an avg of 60 outlets)
A lot of Lees black airline tubing 
8-12 10gal standard tanks
1 20gal long tank
8-12 homemade sliding glass lids
8-12 Dual sponge filters
1-3 bags of CaribSea Tropic Isle Tahitian Moon Sand (Ouch my wallet...)
2-3 Current USA LED 36-48" lights
Moss and low light plants
SHRIMPS!
(More to be added because I'm sure I forgot something....)



So to start off, today I am setting up the stand, I think I am going to go with setting it up as 2 separate sections. So, a 3 tier shelf and a 2 tier shelf. I bought a sheet of 5/8" plywood and had it cut to 24x48 to replace the flimsy particle board the stand came with. I then stained it to add a bit of water resistance.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Update!!!

So I decided to go with t8 48" lights after seeing them cheap at Home Hardware, 30$ for a fixture and 10$ for 2 bulbs. It is hanging about 4" above the tanks, should be PLENTY of light for my plants. I will switch to LED when I have the funds.
Also found 2 buckets of gravel to use which was enough for 4 tanks, 1 bucket of ecocomplete and 1 of ada amazonia I THINK 

Got the rack set up now, 2 power bars on each side, 4 tanks running. 20g on top shelf and 4 10 gals running below.

Heres what it looks like so far 

EDIT: Decided on going 4 shelves instead of 5, and 1 unit instead of 2.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Sorry for the delay in updates!

But here's what I have going on now.

I got 4 tanks cycled and running, 3 of which house shrimps.

Thanks from left to right house the following:
Yellow Neo shrimp (about 25)
Pumpkin Neo shrimp(6 shrimp all female I think..), 1 A grade CBS, 1 BKK, 1 Panda
10 Blue dream rili, and 10ish baby's

I am waiting to get glass cut before I set up 4 more tanks.

I have been testing Pool filter sand from Bud's pool shop 14$ a bag, in 2 of my tanks, all seems to be going well.

I set up another rack for dual 40g Breeder tanks, running 1 sponge and HoB in each.One tank has 3 Longfin bushynose plecos, 1 male, 2 females for breeding. The other will be a growout tank. The tank with the plecos has 10+ Blue dream rili adults and about 25 newly hatched babies hiding in the caves!

Another Dual rack was set up the same day for my girlfriends 40g Gecko tanks.



I am considering running a small aquaclear with just carbon and a sponge in each 10g, but not sure yet, as I would need to cut off glass on my lids again.


Will update when I get more tanks running


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Saved!!!!


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Saved! (just incase  )


----------



## woopderson (Feb 12, 2014)

I like this 5x over! Following along


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

updated 2nd post


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

I'm curious if that shelving unit is meant to bear the amount of weight you're talking about having on it? I think it's a cool project for sure, but I just hope that you've confirmed it can handle all that you're hoping to pile on it!


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

hoody123 said:


> I'm curious if that shelving unit is meant to bear the amount of weight you're talking about having on it? I think it's a cool project for sure, but I just hope that you've confirmed it can handle all that you're hoping to pile on it!


The box says 4000 lbs total capacity... I think its good! 

Nice job SPLAK!!!


----------



## hoody123 (Oct 24, 2012)

Yeah, I just noted that! Wow, colour me surprised, I wouldn't have guessed that!


----------



## deepblue3 (Jan 11, 2014)

hoody123 said:


> Yeah, I just noted that! Wow, colour me surprised, I wouldn't have guessed that!


Yea that shelf looks more impressive and strong once built vs. the picture on the box lol


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Haha yeah, I was a little worried too when I saw it in store. But after research online I see many people have used it for their shrimp racks. So fingers crossed it holds up


----------



## qualityshrimpz (Dec 15, 2009)

how is it looking now? great idea, may have to replicate this (though on a smaller scale) how much was the total cost?


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Will add some pics asap! I'm in the process of setting up the second shelf now. I got side tracked and set up a dual 40g breeder stand for my cichlids and plecos. And I had to set another for my girlfriends gecko tanks.

As for total cost, I'd say I'm into it about 400-500$ to have 8 tanks running so far. Another 100ish when I get more tanks.

I did everything The cheapest way possible. Filters on eBay for 2$ each, 10g tanks for 10$ at petco in the states when they have their 1$ per gallon sale(also grabbed 2 new 40g breeders for only 40$ each!) lighting is from home hardware 30$ for a 48" dual t8 light with reflectors.


----------



## bettaforu (Sep 6, 2009)

Looking good.

I have a stand like that too, but I split mine into 2 stands instead of one high
one cause I couldn't reach the top easily. They can definitely hold the weight
I kept a 20 gallon long and 35 gallon high and a 10 gallon on one unit alone.
no problem.

I also used one of those 4ft long shop lights with a plant bulb and regular bulb
fitted inside...plants grew great with it.

What kind of shrimps you thinking of getting? Are you using sponge filters or HOBs or both? 

I like the dual sponge filters now, but you can make your own sponge filters easily too from cutting an Aquaclear 110/500 sponge insert into 2 pieces with a hole down the middle (not to the bottom) and then cut a piece of clear plastic hose to fit about 2 inchs above the sponge and stick it down the hole and add an airstone down inside (new cheap sponge filter) 

If you want to make it better, glue a small ceramic tile to the bottom of the sponge (it will help keep it down, otherwise it tends to float a bit unless you fix it to the wall of the tank)


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Hi Betta! 

I decided to go dual sponge filters off Ebay, $2.50 each was too good to pass up on!

I cycled the tanks with marineland bacteria, worked amazing, tanks fully cycled in 2 days with just 1 betta in each tank for a few days. 3 weeks later and all my parameters are perfect!

so far in my tanks are:

tank 1 - 25 yellow shrimp
tank 2 - 6 pumpkin, 1 CBS, 1 panda, 1 BKK
tank 3 - 6 fire red cherrys
tank 4 - 3 blue dream rili

I am keeping my eye out to stock up on tanks 2-4, defintly need more!

My other tanks I still need to get glass cut for my lids!

For some reason I am having no breeding activity at ALL in any of my tanks! 

I even bought Benbachi breeding liquid, dosed every 2 days for a week and no eggs yet 

I hope they just need to adjust still, but we shall see.




Also, I am considering investing into a RODI system around Christmas since I have a lot of Salty Shrimp GH/KH+ sitting around.


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Updated post # 3 with pics


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

Well, major update...

I am in the midst of considering closing all the 10gallons and using 40g breeders :/

I feel the PH swings from small tanks are high, and my shrimp in my current 40's are doing better than my 10g shrimps..

So, instead of 8-12 10g tanks I might end up with 3 40's lol


----------



## Splak (May 1, 2013)

*Another Update!*

second shelf of tanks are currently cycling, just need to get lids, light and substrate for them.

I decided to keep the 10gallon tanks as I picked up a used RODI Spectrapure CSPDI 180gpd unit and I remineralize with Saltyshrimp GH/KH+.

I start with 0TDS and my tanks are now between 145-160TDS, Instead of the 220 TDS I had from tap.

The shrimp seem to be much happier now, swimming around all day and grazing. and they molt like CRAZY compared to before.

I think the investment of a RODI was well worth it.

Still no berried females, but to be fair its only been a week since I've made the switch to RODI.

EDIT!

In the past hour I found 1 berried pumpkin and 1 berried yellow shrimp! (Yellow dropped eggs though)! Things are looking up


----------

